# Do you know people Still Using VHS ??



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

my grandmother Was using VHS forever now and just got a DVD Player  
My uncle just also got a dvd Player from my grandmother With the dvd Mickey Blue Eyes! 

So did anyone you know Upgrade to DVD this x-mas


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

My house has yet to get a DVD player. Who needs one when you can download any movie off the internet, and dozens of movie channels to watch on satellite?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Kevin said:


> My house has yet to get a DVD player. Who needs one when you can download any movie off the internet, and dozens of movie channels to watch on satellite?


Some people only have high-speed access at work, and the premium channels usually show movies in the pan-and-scan format instead of the original aspect ratio.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I used to use VHS exclusively to timeshift, but now use DVRs and HTPCs almost exclusively for that purpose. I do have a library of VHS tapes that I haven't watched from stuff I recorded over the years...will I ever go back and watch any of it? Maybe some of it, so I still have some need for VHS, but not much anymore.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't have a DVR. Just bought a DVD player because I had gotten some wrestling DVD's. Got over 3000 videos so I dont think my VCR's (all 9 of them) are going away any time soon


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I got my parents their first DVD player this year for Christmas, they have only had a vcr for 2 or 3 years and still do not record on it (unlike their son, they are not very tech literate  ). I still use a vcr for time shifting, however I hope to get a E* DVR in the not too distant future. I bought are 4th DVD for my wife and I's bedroom tv (along with new tv  ), we now have a DVD player attached to all 3 TV's in are house plus the laptop computer that I am typing this on has a DVD player (which has been great for car trips and my teenage daughter  ).


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I dug out the VHS yesterday to dub 8mm Christmas camcorder pictures for my mom in Cincinnati. I am leaving tomorrow, if I can get to the Denver airport! I am flying Frontier so at least I will have DirecTV on the way.


----------



## CrankyYankee (Feb 19, 2003)

These threads got me to thinking...
With the PVR being held in high esteem right now, what would one do for archiving
certain TV programs/movies?

Would you keep them on the PVR and just never erase them, or would you buy a DVR recorder and copy them to that?

Keeping a VCR around might be a good idea when you want to send somebody a recorded program? 

Let's say you get the "WhatNot" channel and your brother in GooseBump, Maine would like to see a program on that channel. If you've got a PVR, but not a VCR, you'd have to disappoint him, I suppose? Your thoughts, please...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

And what is the matter with recording the program first on a DirecTiVo or Dish DVR? Since both DVRs record directly off the satellite datastream, there is no generation loss. Then, I can simply copy the program from the DVR to either a DVR recorder or a VHS tape.

But, it has to be a very good series. I have ceased recording _Star Trek: Enterprise_. One of my friends is so behind on series that by the time he views the tapes, the series will be out on DVD. The only person I record for nowadays is for a friend who is stationed overseas in a nice quiet location, and even then, it's only _24_ or _Battlestar Galactica (2003)_.

But, then again, you are looking at someone who is of the opinion that VHS is dead. For time-shifting purposes, a DVR unit has more capacity of at least 35 hours nowadays verses a maximum of eight hours per tape on VHS. Pre-recorded programming on DVD is more durable than VHS, has a higher resolution, and takes up less shelf space.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

We still have both our vcr's but we also have two dvr's a 510 & 501. The only time the vcr's get used is when my wife records the first run episoeds of "Sex in the City and that's after they've been recorded on the dvr So after the last eight episodes air the only time they will get used is when she watches them. Everything elce we record on the dvr units gets erased after we watch it.


----------



## jhickman (Oct 8, 2003)

I have 2 DVD players and I use them for most movies I rent. I still buy some videos on VHS if it's a good deal, or if it isn't available on DVD. DVD is my first choice for favorite movies though. I want to eventually get a DVR, but for now I'm still using VHS. I know that VHS is on it's way out for pre-recorded movies, but I think it will still be around for a long time for time shifting and home video use, like audio cassettes still are.


----------



## James (Sep 2, 2002)

My wife gets mad at me because I will not rent a VHS tape, even if it is not on DVD. If I am going to pay for a movie, I feel I should be able to watch it in proggressive scan and Dolby 5.1  Around here it is the same rental fee for DVD or VHS. I havent had a VCR hooked up to my big screen for atleast 2 years now.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

When we're talking about movies, I'm definitely with you, James. I refuse to watch a vhs movie...

And scaling to HD resolution on my HDTV isn't a bad thing either...


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

We have two VCR/DVD combos - on in our bedroom and one in my daughter's room. I know the only thing we use ours for is record stuff for other people like my parents who have very limited cable offerings, so my dad often asks me to record stuff for him. My daughter never uses the VCR portion of her combo. We have hundreds of tapes that sit collecting dust.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep I still use a VCR every day infact, it's called a Dish 508  Seriously, I still have my SVHS VCR hooked up so I can take my Digital8 footage and archive it on SVHS tapes, but now with a DVD burner that will all change. 

My uncle used to be the only person I knew who didn't have a DVD player, he bought a Sony DVD player back in the summer and now has over 100 discs, most are fullscreen since he hates widescreen. I've explained to him many times and printed out literature for the internet on why widescreen is better, but he still likes 'seeing all 53 inches' on his tv. His choice I guess :shrug:


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

We got our first DVD player last year for $53 at Wal-Mart (about the same one is probably $29-39 now) but we have about 200 VHS tapes of movies and TV shows. I have a bunch of Christmas specials recorded over the last 12 years or so. I would like to eventually get 2 new VCRS to continue to play the tapes we have. Actually I dubbed some christmas shows from Time Warner's DVR to video over the last couple of days Including Magoo's Christmas Carol, Goodlife TV Christmas music Videos, Cartoon Network Toonheads Christmas, a Tennessee Ernie Ford Special on PBS and a sitcom called It's a Great Life from Goodlife TV which showed a Christmas episode. One more thing..my wife and I got each other a 3-pack of blank VHS Videos for Christmas. So we won't be getting rid of VHS anytime soon

Tim Lones


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I use it for anythign I want to keep. There is only so much room on any DVR.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I am a full fledged VHS user. I record a lot of stuff. For Christmas, I got an RCA DVD/VCR combo, and my first (actually second if you count a PD DVD) DVD 'Finding Nemo'. I might consider a DVD Recorder in the next few years, but probably not now since they cost so much.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The ONLY thing I'm using a VCR for now is to copy tapes over to my PC, where I will burn them to DVD (Doing Star Wars Episode 4 right now.) My PC has a Hauppage WinPVR250 that does real-time MPEG encoding. I use that to record (what doesn't get recorded on the DVR510 - sometimes I will record from the 510).


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Until I get a 921, I am using a DVHS to time shift my OTA HD programing.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Chris Freeland said:


> I got my parents their first DVD player this year for Christmas, they have only had a vcr for 2 or 3 years and still do not record on it (unlike their son, they are not very tech literate  ). I still use a vcr for time shifting, however I hope to get a E* DVR in the not too distant future. I bought are 4th DVD for my wife and I's bedroom tv (along with new tv  ), we now have a DVD player attached to all 3 TV's in are house plus the laptop computer that I am typing this on has a DVD player (which has been great for car trips and my teenage daughter  ).


In addition to the above, my wife and I are slowly replacing all are favorite movies currently on VHS that we own with DVD copies. I too have become a DVD snob and will not rent or buy a movie on VHS. I Also forgot to count the DVD player/CD burner combo that I have on my PC, which makes 5 DVD players in my household, 3 connected to 3 working TV's, 1 in my laptop and 1 in my PC and only 1 VCR. Next PC I buy or build will include a DVD burner. 

Who has the most DVD players and or burners out their?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

I just got a DVD/VCR combo unit, love it, especially when Blockbuster is out of the DVD version of a movie and only has the VHS version left.

Besides, I can't record to DVD, so when I want to record something it has to be on VHS.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Who has the most DVD players and or burners out their?


I know I don't have the most but I have two regular DVD players, three DVD-ROM drives, one 8X DVD+R/RW drive. When A/V component DVD burners come down a little more I'm going to buy a decent Philips one. In my house there are also 6 VCRs, the only one hooked up is my SVHS as stated above. I did some experimenting earlier with transferring my vacation videos to DVD. I didn't burn the disc yet, I still have a little editing to do, but Windows Movie Maker makes things so easy. I'll use Movie Maker this time then Adobe Premier in the future.



> Next PC I buy or build will include a DVD burner.


Yeah defiantly get a DVD burner! When I was first looking into a new computer I never considered a DVD burner until I went to build my Compaq and read that HP was giving away free 4X DVD burners with all HP and Compaq CTO systems. Since a 4X was free the 8X was only $150 more. And I know Richard got a good deal on the DVD burner he added to his system as well. I haven't burned any DVDs yet, but my HP DVD400i DVD Writer works excellent for CDs, I'm averaging 3 1/2 minutes including finalization on custom audio CDs 75-80 minutes in length and after 9 CDs thus far, no coasters.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

We still use a VCR for time shifting and viewing movies. We just got a Playstation 2 which we are using to view DVDs.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I still use VHS, D-VHS that is!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I had my Dish DVHS all packed up and ready for Ebay until I got a DVDR for my computer. I have now unpacked the DVHS in anticipation of making some DVD's from old VHS tapes.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

My brother in law has four of them!! I try and explain Tivo but it doesn't really sink in his thick skull.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I have 4 SVHS machines. I use them regularly. I am hoping the 921 will solve some of that, with OTA recording (my locals just simulcast 480i DTV). My market is small (like #142) and may eventually get picked up by DBS.

All my SVHS machines are JVC, they actually are pretty nice. I might still use one to archive Startrek. I do not use them for movie rentals, I just usually buy the DVD, before that I bought LaserDiscs. I still have a large selection of LDs. You can really see how far the DVD has come... when it first came out the LD version looked much better because of the poor compression. Now the DVD blows away the LD.

I do not really know why I archive startrek to tape... Maybe the 921 would cure that too...


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> In addition to the above, my wife and I are slowly replacing all are favorite movies currently on VHS that we own with DVD copies.


What are you doing with the old VHS copies? If you are giving them away, how much do you want for them?


----------

